# Bow suggestions...



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

Best thing would be to head into a local proshop and try shooting as many bows ( in your price range) as you can. Each one will have a slightly different feeling draw cycle and valley. Finding a bow that is comfortable for you is the most important!

The shorter ATA bows can be a little more agile, but the longer ATA bows tend to be more forgiving and hold a bit steadier, reason most target setups are 38" ATA +


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

As SSoutdoors said, the longer ATA holds easier... But I have found that I can be just as accurate in the shorter ranges, (up to 40 yrds I don't have room to shoot farther than that most of the time) with a short ATA, its just more work to pull it off. Definitely if you can try a bunch of bows do it. It will help you pick, although most bows these days are pretty darn good.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

How about a Recurve Bow?


----------



## GROTH (Oct 27, 2016)

I've been bow hunting blacktail for a few seasons now. You just have to weigh your options on what you can live with and what you can't. Shorter ATA are nice for how thick the forest is here, but generally speaking they have a bit more vibration than the longer ATA. As long as you practice with your bow relentlessly I'm sure you can be deadly accurate with any bow. Another thing to consider for still hunting is weight. Aluminum bows are quite a bit cheaper, but when you bolt on all your accessories the weight can add up and tire your arm out long before ever getting to full draw. Carbon bows are bloody expensive but do have their place. It gets cold and wet over here in BC and so does my aluminum bow. Shoot a few different bows and see which works best for you. I love my QAD drop away rest, but walking around your arrow will clunk around a bit if you don't keep a finger on it.


----------



## ssoutdoors (Feb 7, 2019)

Similar to GROTH, I have used a QAD drop away rest as well. Overall it is a solid rest but I have found some general timing issues with it over time. It is important to get fall away rests timed accordingly or it will affect the arrows flight.


----------



## timixx (Feb 27, 2019)

Matthew TRAIL


----------



## Vancan (Dec 22, 2005)

Go trad, and buy a recurve or long bow. Way easier way to shoot an arrow.


----------



## BowsBeersFood (Nov 30, 2018)

If you’re still thinking compound, sounds like you might do well looking at a Matthews Triax (28” ATA). They’re pretty forgiving bows and they feel pretty dead in hand. The only reason I don’t shoot one is I couldn’t find a lefty for sale anywhere. 

As for a rest I’ve now got QAD ultra-rests on both of my bows and could not be happier. They are well worth the investment and I have never had a failure from either. Both of them are used to boot. Good luck and I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## Tellwilliam (May 11, 2019)

What would the slowest usable for Whitetail? I am presently looking at a PSE Rally.


----------



## TLSpeed (Jun 21, 2019)

Like has been mentioned above, your best bet is definitely to head in to a bow shop and spend a few hours shooting whatever you can get your hands on. Something will jump out to you.


----------



## lombardi_steven (Jun 29, 2019)

I have to agree, you have to shoot the bow well therefore go to a retailer and try before you buy.


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

Try em all. Best fit in your price range


----------



## ben_278 (Aug 26, 2019)

Best to try as many as you can, however if you are left handed like myself that isn't always an option. I spend a lot of the summer researching and shooting as many as i could at different places. I ended up going with a Bowtech Realm SS. I had no intentions of buying a Bowtech until i shot it. The previous bow i bought was an Elite Energy 32, same thing, wasnt even considering an Elite until i shot it and as soon as i did i had to have it. Both times i have went in telling myself to get a Hoyt, but after shooting both left with something else. Don't get me wrong Hoyt make a great Bow, but best to find out what fits you best and is in your price range.


----------

